# What's wrong with my Dori?



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

I noticed this blemish on her and she didn't eat today. She wouldn't come up to the front of the tank so that's the best shot I could get of it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well these fihs love hiding in the rocks, and constantly get scrape marks on them. But, your fish looks awefully thin. When was the last time she ate, and what do you feed?
What are your water parameters?


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

She ate the day before. She is only about 1inch long so I don't know if that would be why she looks thin? I have only had her for 4 or 5 days and have been feeding thawed brine shrimp twice a day and she would eat quite a bit. 

PH was 8.2ish Ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 0ish.

She does hide tucked into the rocks but I was also thinking it may have been a poke from the fins on my blue/yellow tail damsel. She follows him around like its her mate touching up against him. He gets a little flustered after a while and wiggles and flares his fins and slaps his body against hers.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Dori is a Algae eating fish, and should be fed Nori Sheets or Algae Sheets at least 3 times per week.


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

ah, didnt know that. i make my own sushi rolls so i have some in the closet. do i need to clip it so it hangs on the glass?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mysis shrimp are way more nutritous than brine.Brine have very little nutrition in them.Also what madness said.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, would be eaisier for the fish to graze on if it were clipped to the glass.


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Mysis shrimp are way more nutritous than brine.Brine have very little nutrition in them.Also what madness said.


 Thanks, I didn't even research that before I purchased. I'll pick up some of them also then. I clipped a 1X3" piece to the glass but nobody was interested. It was in the front of the tank maybe tomorrow I will try it in the back where they may feel more comfortable.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, it may take a few times for them to figure out what it is.


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

Evidently the wound only bothered her for a day or so. This morning she was out with the rest eating more than any of the others.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

RIP. She went into hiding and wedged herself in a hole, I figured she'd just hangout afor a while till she felt better again. The next thing I noticed the hole was empty and found her bellied up to the power head. Guess I'll try another maybe a little bigger so she can't get as deep hiding in my liverock where I assume she injured herself.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry to here that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

blacksi said:


> RIP. She went into hiding and wedged herself in a hole, I figured she'd just hangout afor a while till she felt better again. The next thing I noticed the hole was empty and found her bellied up to the power head. Guess I'll try another maybe a little bigger so she can't get as deep hiding in my liverock where I assume she injured herself.


No matter the size, thats what this fish does, hides. They will find a rock to hide under or inbetween. I should know, I've got a 9" Dori.


----------

